

Why corporate IT should let us browse any way we want. - edw519
http://www.slate.com/id/2226279/pagenum/all/#p2

======
SamAtt
This has already been covered: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=788409>

------
biohacker42
Because if they restrict browsing fewer people might read slate?

